
If Roger Stone were a narco, he'd be in the clear - jamesdd
https://thehill.com/opinion/criminal-justice/483612-if-roger-stone-were-a-narco-hed-be-in-the-clear
======
sarcasmatwork
or if he was in the intelligence community. See John Brennan, James Clapper as
both have lied in front of Congress and walked away without any form of
punishment or accountability.

